# father and son looking for club



## mtstephens18 (Dec 14, 2013)

My dad and I are looking for a club in murray, Chattooga, walker, Floyd, Gordon, or surrounding area. both are very responsible hunters.  We are not seeing any deer on the club we are on, and trying to find something with deer on it. thanks in advance


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 26, 2013)

ttt


----------



## mtstephens18 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## mtstephens18 (May 18, 2014)

still looking for a club


----------



## mtstephens18 (Jun 8, 2014)

Still haven't found anything


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 11, 2014)

*Club*

Got to go south for higher deer populations. Give Jd a call. 478-808-1032


----------



## buck killer 0ne (Jun 11, 2014)

Hancock County hunting memberships available! Only $450 per person! Your choice of 3 separate tracks1) Devereux Rd area- 148 acres, 5 members max; (2) Brown Chapel Rd area-187 acres, 6 members max; (3)Belerma Church Rd- 127 acres, 4 members MAX These will lease fast! Contact Johnny Carnes johnnylcarnes@yahoo.com (prefer for quicker response), or 706-410-3330 (may have to lv message due to long work hrs.)


----------



## mtstephens18 (Jan 1, 2015)

still looking for a club for '15-'16


----------

